# For anyone having a bad training day...



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hee hee, I love it! Thanks for sharing. I could _so _see Flip doing stuff like that if I showed him now. The most important thing is he is a happy boy!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay that 1st one was just plain funny, I think I watched him pounce 3 or 4 times and each time it cracked me up..Is Dodger and Flip related???
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a good chuckle with this one. Your pup looked like he was having a GREAT time!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL I know the feeling. Young goofy goldens!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my, too funny!! I love the bucking broncos leaps and the sigh flattening. At least he misbehaves in a funny way, if that's any consolation!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I do love the bouncing!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG.....Dodger is way too cute....I know it probably wasn't too cute at the time!!!! 
I hated to laugh at your expense!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I loved it and laughed through the entire video. I especially laughed at Dodger flattening the sign, not once but twice and having so much fun doing it! The laughing spectators sure enjoyed the show!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Dodger looks like he was having a wonderful time  And I have to say, I really envy your patience...

I tried not laughing but the spectators were just so into watching I couldn't help myself .. Dodger is a beautiful boy and he has a lot of mischievous energy


----------



## ~Maya's Mom~ (Oct 18, 2010)

THAT is adorable (I'm sure not to you at the time) I actually was having a bad day today with Maya and her training and had to walk away before I raised my voice thanks so much for post this


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh thank you for sharing... I needed a laugh. 

I just finished RN with Teddi so I know what you were... trying... to do. Look at the bright side, you entertained a LOT of people and it could have been worse. He could have been off leash :doh:

He is a handsome fun loving golden.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Glad you all enjoyed. Dont worry - I laughed it off! We were there to have fun right? My parents came to watch one trial and they definitely laughed thier heads off! (But hopefully next time we'll get at least one respectable score)


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG...he reminds me of Casey in Rally O and the many reasons I am doing obedience first, and not following Rally with new pup Sam (PROMISED my coach!!). To Casey, every cone/sign was new and was to be thoroughly sniffed, investigated etc. Wait until you get to the offset figure 8--one judge used timbits (mini donut holes) as the "treat"!!


----------

